# sublimation paper alternatives



## erviins (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi,

What is sublimation paper structure?
Are there any alternatives? 
Are there some typical papers which can be used for sublimation process?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Sublimation paper is a specialist medium, for dye based sublimation ink. Another variant is for lasers, that utilise a sublimation toner. *


*The coating of sublimation papers is designed to hold the ink or toner in a dry state on its surface. When the printed image is put into contact with a substrate containing polyester and heat and pressure is applied, the ink or toner turns into a gas and permeates the fabric or substrate. As it cools is transforms back to a solid.*


*I did try using some coated papers I had in my workroom, to see if anything else was suitable for use as sublimation paper. The results I had ranged from partial image transfer, to no transfer at all.*

*Hope this helps.  *


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

In a pinch one time when I ran out, I used Epson 720 dpi high Res. paper. Turned out pretty good but I could tell the colour was a bit subdued compared to the sublimation paper.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we have been using epson presentation paper "matte" with great results, cheaper than some sub paper and no shipping costs, get it at office depot. give it a try


----------



## John Thomson (Mar 24, 2008)

At Sign Uk this year I spoke with the guys on the Novachrome stand.....they do not use sublimation paper , instead they use Epson matte photo paper...........

John


----------



## milabix (Apr 18, 2008)

The first thing you need to keep in mind when choosing dye sub paper is the substrate you will be sublimating on.

If you are printing t-shirts the best paper to use is a high release paper such as the new Beaver Texprint XP or the US Sublimation JetTran HR. These papers are specifically developed for dye sublimation with a barrier coating that will hold the ink on the surface for maximum dye release. With those papers you will reduce your ink consumption while improving the overall saturation level of your colors. Most high release papers usually available in rolls but not in sheets, the only ones I know that is available in sheets is Beaver Texprint High Release and Jetcol 5000: the later is really hard to find in my experience.

If you are sublimating on hard substrates the high release papers are not ideal as they prevent the vapors generated during the transfer from escaping through the paper and since the substrate does the same the gasses will end up moving sideways interfering the the transfer; the end result is colors that have a "cloudy" look to them rather than a uniform finish. With a good profile this can be minimized, however using an inkjet coated paper such as the matte papers (technically these are inkjet coated bond papers) mentioned above will give you a nice photographic quality finish.

Latelly some manufacturers have introduced sticky or tac papers. These are papers that have an adhesive mixed in with the coating. I don't know all of them (there are a couple that I know of), but US Sublimation has one that is also a high release paper although I don't think they sell it in sheets. This paper will stick to the shirt during the heat transfer eliminating the need for adhesive sprays or tape to eliminate ghosting.

Beaver paper tends to have more flexibility than other papers when used for both hard and soft substrates while maintaining good ink release so if you just whant to use one paper for all of your production I would recommend this one. Sheets are available and as far as I know they are not very expensive.

Remember that the cost of the paper is just one aspect of the overall cost of your product, ink also plays a role. Using the right paper for the job will improve your quality and color saturation while keeping your production efficient. A high release paper with the proper color profile should reduce your ink usage by at least 25% or more compared to inkjet bond papers.

I hope this helps,

Milabix


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

erviins said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is sublimation paper structure?
> Are there any alternatives?
> Are there some typical papers which can be used for sublimation process?


Epson Matte Photo paper can be used when necessary (i.e., if you run out and must get something locally).

Unfortunately, however, if part of your job has been done with proper sublimation paper, you (and possibly your customer) will be able to discern a difference in the look.

A true sublimation paper, like Tru-Pix HD paper, out-gasses totally different from normal paper (or even average sublimation paper).

This would be very evident when sublimating detailed fine art on a high-gloss surface like tile.


----------



## dannyd64 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quick question on sublimation transfer paper. How many times can you use one sheet? Im assuming only once but figured Id ask...


by the way its my first post...


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

dannyd64 said:


> Quick question on sublimation transfer paper. How many times can you use one sheet? Im assuming only once but figured Id ask...
> 
> 
> by the way its my first post...


Only once, however I oftentimes gang images/jobs together. Like I can get 3 mugs out of one piece of paper. After you use it, there's always leftover ink, also the heat press basically damages the paper (puts creases in it, changes its colors, leaves indents, etc) making it unusable as well.


----------



## JAMA777 (Jun 16, 2007)

How much is the paper from office depot?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

do yourself a favor....use the right paper..it is around $15 for 100 sheets....the 'iffy' results are not worth it...

True you can use some other good paper if you run out...but there is a reason most of us use sublimation paper..consistent results every time


----------



## needaprint (Aug 30, 2008)

epson standard 720dpi paper works bery well on ceramics and mouse mats, etc...but on t-shirts - stick to the proper paper.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

If you're in UK Xpres transfer paper works well, but then i've not tried any others yet. It's only £10 for 100 (1p each).


----------



## X3na1401 (Apr 27, 2012)

does xpres only work on hard items?? im a little confused!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

X3na1401 said:


> does xpres only work on hard items?? im a little confused!!


How do you manage to find post years old?


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> How do you manage to find post years old?


Hope you are patient.
You may have to wait until 2014 for a reply


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

This thread is over 2.5 years old and there are changes since started...There is a lot of info on sublimation at DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

What is up with all the thread necromancy lately? Someone found a copy of the Forum Necronomicon!


----------

